# Potting Soil Formulas



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi folks,

I just found this interesting website from Clemson University for making potting soils. It nicely describes what constitutes "potting soil".

Diana
http://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheets/HGIC1456.htm


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

Very interesting! I've often wondered exactly what kind of things (and what quantities) you would use to make your own potting soil if you couldn't find suitable "backyard" soil, or commercial potting soil (for instance, all the commercially produced potting soils here in Australia, even the very cheap brands, have added fertilisers and often added "water saving crystals" so they are not really suitable for using in aquaria). 

From Alex.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

Very interesting link.
Problem is that it's sometimes hard to get all these products.
I had to jump through lot's of hoops before i finally found a pharmacy that had all the ingredients for my PMDD.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

dwalstad said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just found this interesting website from Clemson University for making potting soils. It nicely describes what constitutes "potting soil".
> 
> ...


Can I ask is there soil media to use and not to use?
Also the soil media have to cover the whole bottom of the tank.
I asking if anyone ever placed soil in spots were you plant as I saw clay pots in the tanks.
I was thinking out of the box that so I do not have to tear down the whole tank fill nylon bags with soil and place them under the media I have and plant the plants over the were the bags are so the roots will grow throw the nylon in the bags of soil as under media pots.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

fishtk75 said:


> Can I ask is there soil media to use and not to use?
> Also the soil media have to cover the whole bottom of the tank.
> I asking if anyone ever placed soil in spots were you plant as I saw clay pots in the tanks.
> I was thinking out of the box that so I do not have to tear down the whole tank fill nylon bags with soil and place them under the media I have and plant the plants over the were the bags are so the roots will grow throw the nylon in the bags of soil as under media pots.


We've discussed this in the forum quite a bit. I've also written about it in my book (pages 137-140).

You may have to do a little reading.

However, there's no magic soil. Just recently, we learned that one hobbyist had all kinds of algae problems with a soil. Apparently, it was heavily fertilized. Several months later he set up another tank with the same soil and had no problems. I think that the soil bacteria, during the intervening months, were probably working on the fertilizers-- for example, converting ammonia to nitrates-- and thus decreased its nutrient richness.

So there are all kinds of interesting variables. It's much easier once you have learned some of the concepts.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you for your help and sorry about the PM lines.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've discovered its best for me to get a bag of topsoil as the cheap potting soils available here have a lot of shredded bark in them. Of course the expensive potting soils aren't an option with all the fertilizer, water crystals, and floating perlite in them. My outside soil isn't an option as I've used weed inhibitor all over the yard and I sure don't want that in my tanks.

As every area is different, you really just have to find what works for you where you are.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> I've discovered its best for me to get a bag of topsoil as the cheap potting soils available here have a lot of shredded bark in them. Of course the expensive potting soils aren't an option with all the fertilizer, water crystals, and floating perlite in them. My outside soil isn't an option as I've used weed inhibitor all over the yard and I sure don't want that in my tanks.
> 
> As every area is different, you really just have to find what works for you where you are.


You are thinking the same thing.
I can not use my yard soil for it has weed ,bug killer in it that is way I everyone what store type that can be used.
They have at the box stores there brand regular soil and organic soil bags.
or go with the expensive bag soil that is why I asked the question?
What worked the best for you?


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

cs_gardener gave you the BEST answer:



cs_gardener said:


> I've discovered its best ....a bag of topsoil


If you'd like more encouragement, then, I've done exactly this. I used the basic, generic, CHEAPEST, no-name, TOPSOIL. I purchased mine at Lowe's for $1.17. It's working great in my 35g. I have 1" Lowe's topsoil topped with 1" fine gravel.

Again, as cs_gardener stated, stay away from even the generic potting soils and especially stay away from the more expensive branded premium potting mixes. While you may read about a few people using these other mixes I would never recommend them as your *best* bet.

Remember...it's a hobby, have fun & happy planting!


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

thank you


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I've used inexpensive potting soil with bark chips, and it worked fine. Decomposition will be slower with larger particles than with the finely ground material. Bottom line: I wouldn't veto a soil just because it has a few larger pieces in it. You can remove the really big pieces.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Something I've been mulling over the past few days... this seems the perfect place for it 

For terriums there are different products to use as bedding such as shown here:
http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopexd.asp?id=109105

100% coconut fiber finely ground and packed in brick form. It says it may be used as a soil additive and indeed alot of hydroponic and aquaculture setups use coco fiber in their net pots..

What kind of subtrate would this make for a Planted tank?
Or Subtrate Additive?

I bottle tested the coco fiber with about 1" of gravel over it and it appeared pretty stable, it did stain the water a good bit but not as much as I expected it to..

Anyways, was just wondering 
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

dwalstad said:


> I've used inexpensive potting soil with bark chips, and it worked fine. Decomposition will be slower with larger particles than with the finely ground material. Bottom line: I wouldn't veto a soil just because it has a few larger pieces in it. You can remove the really big pieces.


Thank you again


----------

